# Seeking Advice about Enlisting



## Moto22 (Apr 16, 2018)

First, thank you for taking the time to read my thread and providing your experiences/advice.

My name is Mike, I am 28 years old, girlfriend - no kids. I recently graduated college with a BBA in Finance (3.1 GPA) as well as two associate degrees in skilled trades. Anyway, I have always thought about joining the military. When I was 18 I tried to enlist in the navy but I felt like my recruiter gave me the run-around with my contract so I walked away and went to school. I came back to a recruiter when I was 21 to enlist in the army, during the process of getting my paperwork together, I got an OWI. The recruiter shredded everything, all my med-docs, birth cert, and ss card.

I continued to stay in school and work. At 26, I went back to the recruiting station. I got all my paperwork together again, went to MEPS, and submitted my criminal waiver. After all that, my waiver got denied. So I just decided to pursue my bachelors and I held on to all my paperwork. I started talking to a recruiter again and gave him my packet with all the paperwork.

So my question is should start my civilian career or enlist army as E4? He said OCS is off the table because I require a moral waiver but he could get me a 11x option 40 or 18x contract. Part of me really wants to join and part of me is nervous about it, mostly because of the unknown. If you have served in the military, any advice and personal experiences is really appreciated. Thanks. 


side note: I have about 22k in student loans and I would possibly like to go back to school for an MBA. I really like the idea of paying off my debt within a few years while serving and also receive the GI/Post 911 bill. Any thoughts?


----------



## Topkick (Apr 16, 2018)

Only you know if you really want to serve, so live a life of no regrets. How will you look back on this someday?


----------



## 256 (Apr 16, 2018)

Don’t be scared of the unknown and don’t be afraid of failure, have a back-up plan.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 16, 2018)

You are a 28 year old man and you are asking us if you should join the Military or not?

....unless you have some specific dream/goal in mind (SF, SOF, etc), you're too old to be fucking around with this bullshit.  Fuck-fuck games in bootcamp and your first duty station are bullshit enough at 19 years old.  By the time you get thru MEPs, waivers, etc you will be 29 or 30.  Do you really have the temperment to have a 19 year old PFC tell you to go scrub the shitters at 3am?



Moto22 said:


> he could get me a 11x option 40 or 18x contract.


"he could get you?"  You don't sound like the young kids who come here and say, "I would die before I quit" (please don't say that, by the way).  But I get their passion, do you have that passion, or are you seeing those roles as sexy? 

Odds are you won't make it thru selection to be a Ranger or SF anyway, especially at your age if you are not already an absolute PT stud; then what?  Needs of the Army, my boy.   If you really want to serve, go in as something that is within your background.  Finance?

Don't take someone's SOF slot if you don't believe you have a legitimate chance to make it thru.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm not even going to tell you the level of decisions I was making at 28 years of age without the opportunity to ask strangers via the Internet.

That is your answer, IMO.


----------



## Moto22 (Apr 16, 2018)

Thank you for the responses. I'm just looking to gain some insight from someone that was maybe in the same situation. I've always wanted to join the military, specifically a special operations unit. I've always wanted to be part of something bigger then myself, wanna be challenged physically and mentally. 

I'm not necessarily on the Internet for someone to make my decisions. Just input. Anyway, I stopped by the recruiters today, took the pre-asvab, got an 86. I know I'm 28, but I'm pretty confident in my physical conditioning.  I know my thread is so common online it's like beating a dead horse, so thanks for the advice


----------



## Jommy Jihns (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm not going to question your desire to join the military considering you've tried on multiple occasions. 

I actually went to Basic with a lot of guys in similar shoes. Most of them were Army Reserves or National guard with a job lined up outside. That being said, they also had families to support. 

If you want to join the military for a career, then great. If not, then it might be best to pursue a career outside the military, or go Reserves/Guard and obtain a civilian career. But its honestly up to you and what you think will make you happy.

Anything regarding Option 40/18X is way outside my lane, so I'll not speak on that.


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 17, 2018)

Do you want to serve in the military? 

Do you want to enlist or go OCS?

Simply put, it is your choice/life and yours alone. You will live with the decision either way. Personally, I'm in support of either, as long as you're honest with yourself and truly committed to your decision.


----------



## NightTrain (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey Mike, I know you said you wanted folks who have served to reply, but I am also 28 and have signed my enlistment contract to go to the Air Force with a slot for Pararescue (hopefully recieving a ship date soon). I graduated college too, no debt (scholarship), and have what would appear to be a great job ($90k/year as a commercial construction manager). I am telling you this so that you know that I am in a similar situation. Girlfriend, no kids. 

Where I differ though is that I don't really care if other people on the internet think I should join or not, if I am too old, etc. I bet most people you know are not supportive, at least that has been my experience. I feel that if your reason to join is good enough now nothing will stop you from joining or from succeeding during selection. 

I am joining because I have a reason personal to me that no one will be able to persuade me against. The rest is just details. Also, I'd like to be an officer one day, but I am choosing to learn the job first before I jump into a leadership role. I started my construction job as a laborer and I have benefited a great deal as a manager from that experience, same idea.

Night Train


----------



## Border (Apr 17, 2018)

Moto22 said:


> Anyway, I have always thought about joining the military.



In the end of the day, not a single person on these forums should influence you. This is your life and if you make decisions that others may see fit for you then.. hell you might regret them for the rest of your life one way or another. 

If you want something that is obtainable, go after it and be proud of your decision. 

Good luck with whatever it is you choose!


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 17, 2018)

Take the 11X opt 40.
There are guy/gals who would kill to get either one and the recruiter is offering you a choice on two of the most sought after MOS's the Army has.


----------



## 256 (Apr 17, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Take the 11X opt 40.
> There are guy/gals who would kill to get either one and the recruiter is offering you a choice on two of the most sought after MOS's the Army has.



A close friend is in US Army recruiting now and explained to me yesterday how difficult it is to get opt 40.


----------



## Moto22 (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for the input everyone, I really do appreciate it. I have a meeting with the recruiter Friday to bring in some documents. We'll see if he is true to his word about the 11x option 40. I'll keep you guys posted and if anyone reading this has more input from personal experiences please don't hesitate to chime in, thanks.


----------



## Moto22 (Apr 18, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Only you know if you really want to serve, so live a life of no regrets. How will you look back on this someday?



I ask myself this question all the time


----------



## Gunz (Apr 18, 2018)

11x Option 40 and you go in as an E4? That's not bad considering officer is off the table.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 18, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> 11x Option 40 and you go in as an E4? That's not bad considering officer is off the table.



Yeah but, isn't the E4 he's talking administration only?  (an Army thing).  Meaning, there's no way he's graduating Boot and put on NCO rank the next day, is there?


----------



## Jommy Jihns (Apr 18, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Yeah but, isn't the E4 he's talking administration only?  (an Army thing).  Meaning, there's no way he's graduating Boot and put on NCO rank the next day, is there?


Specialist is an E4 that's not an NCO, whereas Corporal is an E4 that is an NCO. I'd imagine he would go to basic an E4 Specialist and leave a Specialist, I even went to basic with multiple soldiers having done the same. However, he would still need points, the BLC, and go to a board in order to hit E5. Otherwise, hard work would be able to get him to CPL, albeit, after some time in service.


----------



## 256 (Apr 18, 2018)

Going to a regular Infantry unit as an E4 got you more “attention.” Wonder how that goes going to a Ranger Battalion.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 18, 2018)

Jommy Jihns said:


> Specialist is an E4 that's not an NCO, whereas Corporal is an E4 that is an NCO. I'd imagine he would go to basic an E4 Specialist and leave a Specialist, I even went to basic with multiple soldiers having done the same. However, he would still need points, the BLC, and go to a board in order to hit E5. Otherwise, hard work would be able to get him to CPL, albeit, after some time in service.




Understanding the Army is too complicated. I'm going to eat a crayon and make a stick man out of pipe cleaners.


----------



## Jommy Jihns (Apr 18, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Understanding the Army is too complicated. I'm going to eat a crayon and make a stick man out of pipe cleaners.


Lmao you're telling me. We have three Private ranks and PV2 is apparently "Private Second Class" did not know that until today. I was always told it was Private 2


----------



## MrCatch22 (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm not so confident that the recruiter could get you either Opt. 40 or 18X. Sure, they can pull the job for you, but the security manager at MEPS has the final say, and they usually deny anyone who has ANY alcohol or drug charge (regardless of type or how long ago it was). You also won't know until you're down at MEPS finishing your paperwork. That said, if it's what you want, go for it. If not...be an old-ass E4 for a little while, then go to selection (where the OWI is waiverable, and shouldn't be an issue due to how long ago it was).


----------

